# Learn Avalanche Safety Skills in Whistler or Revelstoke



## PowderR (Dec 15, 2010)

We are pleased to offer Avalanche Safety trips to Whistler and Revelstoke, where you can learn all the basics to navigate the backcountry responsibly, all under the supervision of a certified mountain guide. 2-day introductory courses start from CAD225. After your course, stay and play in British Columbia's finest powder playgrounds! Courses are scheduled throughout the season and we build the rest of your trip to your requirements. 

For further information, please visit Powder Rangers | Industry-leading Avalanche Skills Training


----------



## PowderR (Dec 15, 2010)

Once again, we are pleased to be offering Avalanche Safety trips for another year. Please check our websites for dates and prices.

Powder Rangers | Industry-leading Avalanche Skills Training


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Kicking myself I didn't do this while I was there. Wish there was a single spot on the east coast I could do this so I didn't have to pay for a big trip to get some time under my belt.

Just read Bruce Tremper's "Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain", and I have to say I'm a bit discouraged. Based on everything I'm reading the most fun places to rip seem to be the most prone to avalanches, 35-45 degrees, gullies and softer areas, when the temperature changes and finally warms up with some sun, like nearly everything seems to have the potential to kill you. Aside from reading the face, the weather patterns, the hazards, anchor points, and overall terrain.... do you do a snow pit test each and everytime you go out? although laborious it seems also mandatory considering even in safe conditions, you can still come across snow facets hidden under then snow with shitty hoar as the foundation and you'd have 0 clue. Obviously I can gain more and more experience to be able to identify these areas and the factors that will add up to a problematic situation, but the more I read and study the more often I hear "you really never know, you just get clues." And it seems there can be a shitty foundation despite signs that it's fine like snow settlement mounds where trees are, etc. The whole thing seems like a constant misdirection and sense of security.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

CauseNAffect said:


> Kicking myself I didn't do this while I was there. Wish there was a single spot on the east coast I could do this so I didn't have to pay for a big trip to get some time under my belt.
> 
> Just read Bruce Tremper's "Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain", and I have to say I'm a bit discouraged. Based on everything I'm reading the most fun places to rip seem to be the most prone to avalanches, 35-45 degrees, gullies and softer areas, when the temperature changes and finally warms up with some sun, like nearly everything seems to have the potential to kill you. Aside from reading the face, the weather patterns, the hazards, anchor points, and overall terrain.... do you do a snow pit test each and everytime you go out? although laborious it seems also mandatory considering even in safe conditions, you can still come across snow facets hidden under then snow with shitty hoar as the foundation and you'd have 0 clue. Obviously I can gain more and more experience to be able to identify these areas and the factors that will add up to a problematic situation, but the more I read and study the more often I hear "you really never know, you just get clues." And it seems there can be a shitty foundation despite signs that it's fine like snow settlement mounds where trees are, etc. The whole thing seems like a constant misdirection and sense of security.


I never(or hardly) dig pits. Pay attention to to avy forecast as the season progresses so you know what layers are buried for a zone, look at the report and note the specific danger and aspects. Then, pick a conservative plan based on the conditions for the day until you really know what you are doing. Leave the pit digging and analysis to the pros. Lots of fun can be had on low angle terrain on considerable avy danger days because that usually means lots of snow to be had.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

redlude97 said:


> I never(or hardly) dig pits. Pay attention to to avy forecast as the season progresses so you know what layers are buried for a zone, look at the report and note the specific danger and aspects. Then, pick a conservative plan based on the conditions for the day until you really know what you are doing. Leave the pit digging and analysis to the pros. Lots of fun can be had on low angle terrain on considerable avy danger days because that usually means lots of snow to be had.


Pretty accurate response right here. 

Digging a pit tells you if it is shitty, it doesn't tell you if it is good. The biggest problem is that the pit only tells you about that exact spot. Literally five feet away can be a totally different result. 

Learning about what the danger is and how to know when it's go time is all part of the education process and getting out there. It's not always scary out and it's not always safe. You need to recognize the changes and act accordingly.


----------

